

How our headphones changed work and public life forever - waxymonkeyfrog
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/how-headphones-changed-the-world/257830/

======
ChrisArchitect
liked this, and also felt it had a tinge of HN appeal.

Reminds of also the cultural world changing impact of another thing related to
privacy/public space: Air Conditioning.

